# crosswalk E/M codes



## TWilliam2019 (Aug 4, 2015)

does anyone has a list of crosswalk codes for IP consult codes 99251 -99255 AND  op consult codes 99241-99245    for Medicare thanks


----------



## thomas7331 (Aug 5, 2015)

Outpatient consults don't have crosswalk - they just have to be billed as outpatient office  visits, new or established, or ER visits, depending on the case.  

Inpatient consults crosswalk as follows:
99251 - 99231
99252 - 99232
99253 - 99221
99254 - 99222
99255 - 99223


----------

